# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Gnration de tableau d'entiers et lettres alea : Triage ASC / DESC

## Ojiuiookojbezib

Bonjour,

A moins que ce ne soit pas utile, mais j'ose esprer le contraire  ::): 
Un message rcent sur le forum me fait penser que a pourrait justement tre simpa de prsenter un petit programme dont le but est :
- La gnration de tableau d'int + caractre de l'alphabet via rand()
- Le triage de celui-ci  la fois en ASC(croissant) puis DESC(dcroissant)  -- "Slection" & "A bulles" 
- L'affichage du tableau

Bon je prcise que ce programme date un peu, il n'est pas impossible qu'il puisse tre amlior donc je suis preneur pour l'optimiser.

*main.c*


```

```

*
Tirage.c*



```

```

*
Tri.c*:



```

```

*Affichage.c*


```

```

*Tirage.h :* 


```

```

*Tri.h :*


```

```

*
Affichage.h*:


```

```

En esprant que a ne soit pas inutile et qu'une page man ne fasse pas mon taf  ma place  ::aie:: 
Sur ce,  plus sur le forum & Enjoy !  ::D:

----------

